

Show HN: App for nonprofits, feedback appreciated - oakio
http://giver.io/

======
mckee1
So is giver.io a non-profit itself or a business? I'm just interested btw, I
don't think there's anything wrong with it being a for-profit. In terms of
feedback I like the idea, even if some potential revenue streams could be
considered amoral by some. (ie taking a percentage of each donation)

~~~
oakio
Giver.io is a for-profit. I have worked with several nonprofits and still do.
What I wanted to do is build a tool that made life easier for a lot of smaller
nonprofits.

Many of the nonprofits that I have worked with have real trouble managing
their needs, accepting donations online, and staying connected with givers.

With every donation online, nonprofits have to pay for credit card
transactions and bank fees at the very least. Giver.io wants to make that
process as simple and organized as possible for the nonprofit.

We do not see it as amoral in the least, but I am very glad that you brought
that up. We must not be doing as good a job as we could at explaining the app.

~~~
eevilspock
You need to be incredibly transparent, especially since you're appealing to
non-profits and to people's desire to give to non-profits. You need to be
totally up front about the cut you are taking.

And how are you vetting the non-profits? Simply that they are 501(c) orgs?

------
Mizza
Meme stock art is a dead give away. Need real examples before you launch
broadly. Find some real customers and work with them to build a tool they need
and want.

~~~
oakio
Thanks for the feedback and checking it out. We've begun working with
nonprofits, but I wanted a more blunt critique and figured HN would help.
Nonprofits are often too kind to express their negative views.

~~~
wgeorgecook
I signed in just to say that. First thing I noticed was good girl Gina. You
really integrated her into the site, which might not be a good thing.
Otherwise, I think it looks pretty sound.

~~~
oakio
I think the intention was that using good girl gina as the demo user would
keep it lighthearted. I totally see your point though. Thanks for taking the
time to look at it.

------
divmain
Copy issue on: [http://giver.io/how-it-works-for-
nonprofits](http://giver.io/how-it-works-for-nonprofits)

"you will be ready to start excepting donations" should read "you will be
ready to start accepting donations"

~~~
oakio
Nice catch. Thanks for taking the time to look at it.

------
ryanmccrary
Just signed up (I run a non-profit) and put in some basic information. It
doesn't seem very clear how I can share anything (or if I can) with someone
who isn't registered at giver.io

Am I missing something?

~~~
oakio
First of all, thanks for signing up!

We are currently adding more social sharing and we will clarify how to use it.
That will be added this week. Right now, each organization has a public
profile that they can share. Here are the public profiles.
[http://giver.io/nonprofits](http://giver.io/nonprofits)

------
henrygrew
You should work hard at accepting registrations from non profits outside the
US, that's where the need is greater.

~~~
oakio
I completely agree. We are currently talking with a few.

